# Abnormal Weight Gain 783.1



## KHaley321 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello, I was wandering if anyone actually knew the requirements of using the code 783.1 for abnormal weight gain? Is there a certain amount of weight that needs to be gained over a certain period of time in order for that code to be used as a primary diagnosis or is it just any amount of weight? One of our doctors was trying to use that code for gaining "a few pounds" as she said and I was wandering if that was okay because it doesn't seem sufficient enough for me to use?


----------



## RGALVEZ (Oct 24, 2008)

*Abnormal Wt loss*

Abnormal wt loss is determined by the Dr. Each pt is different. Just depends on what the pt is doing, ie: working out, dieting, depressed, hyper-active, ...... So if the Dr. says that the wt loss for "this" pt is abnormal, it is abnormal to this specific pt only. The amount of wt loss is not the determining factor. Just my opinion.  

Ray G    CPC


----------



## RGALVEZ (Oct 24, 2008)

*Abnormal Wt Gain*

Same applies for Wt gain.


----------



## KHaley321 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok, thanks.  But, I also think that gaining just a few pounds over a period of time really isn't that abnormal, as well as loosing just a few pounds.  It just seems like there should be some rules for using it, but I guess that there really isn't and that's it's just based on if the physician says that it's abnormal or not...??


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 24, 2008)

*weight gain*

I think it also depends on whether or not they were trying to lose/gain weight. If they are on a weight gain/loss diet, I wouldn't use this code as that's the purpose of a program. However, if they were coming to the office for unexplained weight loss/gain, then I would use these codes. The rule of thumb we always used was for over an approximate 6 week period weight loss/gain of 10 lb. This is as I said an "unexplained" weight loss/gain. If they were exercising etc, I wouldn't code the gain. If they were stressed and were having other issues, I would code the gain as it's possibly related. 
Anyone else?


----------



## Nkeith (Dec 8, 2015)

*Abnormal Weight gain*

Does anyone have any guidance on this 783.1.  If Physician just notes gained 2 2 lbs  would you code abnormal weight gain.  He did not state it was normal or abnormal its just an observance so do you code that?  thanks


----------

